# Good Girl perfume



## uwe.blab (May 2, 2019)

So after smelling a few dozen scents, I went with this perfume as a christmas gift for my wife. We always agree to not get each other gifts but we usually do get something in the end. 

Just wondering what other ladies have tried this. It is really hard to tell in the store what it-- or any of them-- really smell like.


----------



## D0nnivain (Mar 13, 2021)

Alas it's hard to say because one's own body chemistry has an effect on the scents. What smells good on one person might not be the same on others. 

Also does she like floral, spicy, musky, or earthy scents? That makes a difference. 

Usually a good trick is look at her fragrances at home & replace the one that is low. Another option could be to reach out to her BFF & ask that woman for insight. 

Happy shopping


----------



## Rob_1 (Sep 8, 2017)

I only like the way my wife smells. Perfumes make me dizzy.


----------



## uwe.blab (May 2, 2019)

D0nnivain said:


> Alas it's hard to say because one's own body chemistry has an effect on the scents. What smells good on one person might not be the same on others.
> 
> Also does she like floral, spicy, musky, or earthy scents? That makes a difference.
> 
> ...


She honestly never wears perfume and doesn't have any at home to replace. I think this is the first bottle of 'good' (it's expensive) perfume she has ever had. When we started dating about 6 years ago she wore something, and it smelled good, but i think it was jus a cheap body spray.


----------



## D0nnivain (Mar 13, 2021)

Ask at the Counter. My new favorite is Trish McAvoy's signature fragrance. A classic like anything by Chanel is always a great choice but it may be too "old" for her. Carolina Herrara does a fun sunflower fragrance that is very light. 

Sometimes you can get gift sets with the lotion & body wash. The scented powders are a waste of money, IMO.


----------



## CallingDrLove (9 mo ago)

Mademoiselle by Coco Chanel is as my wife put it “sex in a bottle”


----------



## Bulfrog1987 (Oct 8, 2021)

There is a new scent put out by Victoria secret Tease, Creme cloud. I cannot tell you how many people compliment this perfume. The last guy I went on a date with was smitten by it lol. Of course I layer it with the lotion and body mist too but for real, it’s my all time favorite. It smells, sweet, like vanilla. Not that weird bath and body works warm vanilla sugar smell, but like when you take the cap off baking vanilla and smell it, mixed with a light woodys/musk scent. 

If you’re unsure, get the roller ball or head into a store. Good luck!


----------



## Vorpal (Feb 23, 2020)

Old SPICE Classic has always worked for me


----------



## Young at Heart (Jan 6, 2015)

Get one with sex pheromones as when she wears it, it will turn you on and she will associate it with being sexy. Then again, it will turn you on.

Perfumes with sex pheromones


----------



## *Deidre* (Feb 7, 2016)

I’ve worn Clinique’s “Happy” for a few years which is a fresh, clean scent that I like for everyday and my husband recently bought “Bulgari” for me - it’s just wow, amazing, imo. The scent is “Rose Goldea Blossom,” and it smells like wood and flowers, which you’d think that would be a strange combination but I just love it. A little lasts all day.


----------



## CallingDrLove (9 mo ago)

I’m a sales assistant who figured out how men cheat on their wives at Christmas


“I have got a little story, a little tea for you guys, if you will, about what husbands buy for not only their wife, but their mistresses too,” Shannon Hill began her viral video.




nypost.com





According to this article my perfume of choice indicates that I’m cheating on my wife and will buy the same thing for my mistresses.


----------



## Divinely Favored (Apr 1, 2014)

When I met my wife she wore 5th Ave by Elizabeth Arden. 

Now my favorite is Provocative Woman by same designer above. To me it is a very sexy scent. She also has Provocative Interlude which is a softer scent for other times.

When I first found it it was $90 a bottle. Now it runs ~$30-$40 but usually have to buy online as it is older scent.


----------



## ShatteredKat (Mar 23, 2016)

Rob_1 said:


> I only like the way my wife smells. Perfumes make me dizzy.


Is this before or after a long bike ride on a summer day? 

Dizzy? You are not supposed to DRINK them!


*uwe.blab*

Body chemistry has some effect on how a perfume smells after application.

I have found Shalimar and Wind Song "stand the test of time"


----------



## karole (Jun 30, 2010)

CallingDrLove said:


> Mademoiselle by Coco Chanel is as my wife put it “sex in a bottle”


My favorite. My go to scent for years


----------



## Rob_1 (Sep 8, 2017)

ShatteredKat said:


> Dizzy? You are not supposed to DRINK them!


Try when walking in Macy's, Dillards, or some mejor store. They are at the entrance with those samplers waiting for you. Sometimes I just make them the sign of the cross ❌ because I really get lightheaded, dizzy, or want to vomit 🤮 from all those fragrances in the air. They should ban that practice.

To me, my wife smells so good regardless; especially when we go to bed😉


----------



## Rubix Cubed (Feb 21, 2016)

Just walk around sniffing random women (it works for the POTUS) and if you like the way they smell ask them. 
Womernz loves to be sniffed on by strangers.


----------



## uwe.blab (May 2, 2019)

The Good Girl smells really good it turns out (it is really hard to tell in the store with so many other scents around). Wife likes it too.


----------



## Divinely Favored (Apr 1, 2014)

I looked back at the title and was confused for a moment. Is it asking for a good ..girls scent? Or about a perfume called Good Girl? 

Then I thought 🤔 Good Girl and smell....hmmm. 

SEX..that's it! 

When I'm telling my wife🥰 she is such a Good Girl😏...she smells like sex 😜


----------



## uwe.blab (May 2, 2019)

Divinely Favored said:


> I looked back at the title and was confused for a moment. Is it asking for a good ..girls scent? Or about a perfume called Good Girl?
> 
> Then I thought 🤔 Good Girl and smell....hmmm.
> 
> ...


Yes-- the perfume is called Good Girl (Caroline Herrera)


----------



## mwise003 (1 mo ago)

My wife likes Izzy Miyake. I think it's ok, but everything else I buy her is because I liked it. I prefer the fruity smells. 

She buys me whatever she likes, which seems to be mostly Aqua Dijo.(sp) For myself, I like the spicer colognes, but I wear what she likes most of the time.


----------



## uwe.blab (May 2, 2019)

mwise003 said:


> My wife likes Izzy Miyake. I think it's ok, but everything else I buy her is because I liked it. I prefer the fruity smells.
> 
> She buys me whatever she likes, which seems to be mostly Aqua Dijo.(sp) For myself, I like the spicer colognes, but I wear what she likes most of the time.


Creed Aventus. That is what you should be wearing.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

When Lady Conan uses Opium, I almost can't control myself.😉


----------



## gameopoly5 (5 mo ago)

Going back some years when working in London I used to commute on the London Underground to and from work during the rush hours.
I can remember while standing like a bunch of sardines in a packed railway carriage all the rancid smell of everyone`s aftershaves, perfumes and deodorants mixed together whereas I was almost at a point of throwing up.
The best scent is that of the natural body odour providing a person is washed and clean with perhaps wearing a little under arm deodorant.
I have always hated the smell of perfumes and other what I describe as stinky stuff.


----------



## mwise003 (1 mo ago)

uwe.blab said:


> Creed Aventus. That is what you should be wearing.


I'll check it out next time I'm looking... Thanks!


----------



## frenchpaddy (May 31, 2021)

sadly many women think that perfumes is something that they splash on like as if it is to cover the body ,
They spray it on after getting dressed so it gets into all her outfit, and over time it becomes a mix of perfumes of many types on her outer ware 
when it gets to the point that if you walk into a department store and this type woman has walked out there is still a lingering smell of her perfumes 
that is quite sicking 

it is like everything there is a right way to use it and often gets abused


----------



## Bulfrog1987 (Oct 8, 2021)

Yeah I’m so dumb lol😆 I’m just now realizing, I thought the subject line of this thread was asking what is a good girl perfume. I didn’t realize there is was called that. 😬😬

I was all telling everyone what I like. Anyhow!


----------



## KevinJackson (13 d ago)

Choosing a perfume for someone other than yourself is a drawn-out gift. First of all, you never know whether you will like the fragrance, how it will sit on someone else, and whether the composition of the molecules will not change when in contact with her skin. You can guess a niche collection if you rely on winter/summer scents (brunettes need a winter scent). But if you're unsure, it's better to choose a few samples or a set at decantx.com so the woman can try the scents herself. She's not going to wear the same thing every day. And the samplers allow her to make her own choice. There are different volumes, and even 30 ml will be enough.


----------



## heather42 (2 mo ago)

Bulfrog1987 said:


> Yeah I’m so dumb lol😆 I’m just now realizing, I thought the subject line of this thread was asking what is a good girl perfume. I didn’t realize there is was called that. 😬😬
> 
> I was all telling everyone what I like. Anyhow!


No worries that's what I thought.

In any case, most perfumes give me a headache and smell similar. I liked Ginger but since they changed the formulation: it isn't quite the same.


----------

